# Casual Listening at Home: Complete with Recitatives, or Arias Only?



## Eric John (Oct 9, 2016)

I realize I could get hammered from purists for this question, nevertheless, I am curious.

Recitatives seem perfectly natural when you have the libretto in front of you and you're watching the drama unfold on stage. 

However, I don't see the point of listening to a complete opera, (that is, w/ recitatives), at home while cleaning the house, or driving in the car if you're not engaged in the story. 

Breaks in-between obviously give more value to the arias, on the other hand, recitatives get redundant, too.

In either case, please EXPLAIN your listening habits...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only listen to the full version with or without relatives.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

If I really like the singers, I will listen to everything straight through. And of course, some recitatives are more entertaining than others. 

Could never sit through all of Don Giovanni though - and many Puccini operas are a bit trying to get through without watching.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Probably depends on what you mean by recitative. I skip secco recitative and spoken dialogue but I don't skip the richly composed recitative of Verdi and later. 

Actually, the existence of secco recitative and spoken dialogue and too sharp a distinction between musical numbers and recitative is a big factor in why I don't much care for opera before Verdi. I just basically find numbers musical dramas far less involving and interesting.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

That 'brrrrriiiinnnnggggg' of the harpsichord before the next recitative section makes my heart sink! :-(

It's almost as bad as spoken sections, such as Magic Flute, Carmen and Fidelio. Why it needs to go on a recording is completely lost on me.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> That 'brrrrriiiinnnnggggg' of the harpsichord before the next recitative section makes my heart sink! :-(


:lol:
So true.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> That 'brrrrriiiinnnnggggg' of the harpsichord before the next recitative section makes my heart sink! :-(
> 
> It's almost as bad as spoken sections, such as Magic Flute, Carmen and Fidelio. Why it needs to go on a recording is completely lost on me.


Spoken sections are ok. I really like Der Freischütz and The Abduction from the Seraglio but I really dislike secco recitatives I cant either listen to or see these operas.
I think I missunderstood the questions sometimes I listen to a complete opera but sometimes I just want to hear a part of it. I mostly listen to operas were the difference between recitatives and arias are not so remarkably big at least not to me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I disliked secco recitative the first time I heard it, and still do. It's neither expressive speech nor good music, and I suspect it exists only because singers are not necessarily expert actors and may be mediocre at delivering spoken dialogue. For "numbers" opera I prefer the latter.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone point out to me a specific opera with impressive recitatives? My early opinion is that recitatives work with the opera on stage because they give plot and shape, but they are never the best music. I think I could be content with just highlights discs, but I am willing to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

When I buy a complete opera, I listen to the entire work. Since I only listen to the music I acquire, that's 100%.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bharbeke said:


> Can someone point out to me a specific opera with impressive recitatives? My early opinion is that recitatives work with the opera on stage because they give plot and shape, but they are never the best music. I think I could be content with just highlights discs, but I am willing to be convinced otherwise.


Did you try: Cosi Fan Tutte?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Did you try: Cosi Fan Tutte?


That was one of the first operas I listened to. I watched a video performance, though, so I cannot say what I think about any of the music with no visuals. The highlight of that opera for me was "Per pieta, ben mio, perdona."


----------

